# brake blocks for Bolens 1050



## Hotpcmman (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Does anyone know if brake block part number 1724192 will fit my 1969 bolens 1050 lawn tractor? 

Is there a list of part numbers I can obtain (non-engine) for my tractor in this forum? This info will be very useful when searching for parts on Ebay. 

Thanks
Ray


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Ray
There is a 1050 parts catalog on page 4 of the bolens section here's a link...
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4672


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ray the part # you're looking for is 1713780. It is still available NOS from sonny's and Ray's Mower may also have it.

This brake is really only a secondary brake, there is another brake lining in the clutch setup. See item 183 part # 1716618 in the parts diagram.


----------

